# Ventilateur tourne sans cesse



## harryevrard (8 Juin 2008)

Bon voilà, j'ai un peu cherché sur le forum mais je trouve pas de réponse adéquate à mon problème...

J'ai un macbook de janvier 2008, il fonctionnait parfaitement, sans trop utiliser le ventilateur...

Depuis que j'ai fais la MAJ de OSX, les ventilos arrête pas de tourner... Et c'est plutôt agaçant... Je suis presque persuadé que la faute vient de cette MAJ, mais comment la corriger?

J'ai fais une petite photo de mon moniteur si ca peut vous aider à m'aider 

Merci d'avance


----------



## AroundTheWorld (8 Juin 2008)

harryevrard a dit:


> Bon voilà, j'ai un peu cherché sur le forum mais je trouve pas de réponse adéquate à mon problème...
> 
> J'ai un macbook de janvier 2008, il fonctionnait parfaitement, sans trop utiliser le ventilateur...
> 
> ...



oui ton syslog est la cause par contre je ne sais pas a quoi ca correspond c'est du root!!


----------



## harryevrard (8 Juin 2008)

Et ca peut être supprimer?

Chez vous c'est aussi comme ca?

Merci


----------



## AroundTheWorld (8 Juin 2008)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=202972

as tu fais tes mises à jour ?


----------



## harryevrard (8 Juin 2008)

Oui oui, c'est justement après la MAJ de léopard (il y a une semaine +/- que ca tourne blindé)


----------



## AroundTheWorld (8 Juin 2008)

tu as lu le le lien que je t'ai donné plus haut, une autre personne a eu le même probleme, je te conseille de faire une recherche sur google avec : sislogd macosx 10.5

je vais au dodo je suis au japon , a demain , bonne chance!


----------



## rolanxo (28 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

J'ai un macbookpro depuis fin 2006, 2,33 ghz intel core 2 duo, 2g ram.

J'ai eu ce p.t... de problème de ventilateurs qui subitement se sont mis à tourner tout le temps ! j'en pouvais plus d'entendre un séche-cheveux en permanence... ça a duré 15 jours...et finalement sur le forum un certain macinside m'a fourni la solution : il fallait tout simplement supprimer la file d'attente d'impression qui était bloquée, c.à.d préférences systeme > imprimantes et fax et supprime la liste d'attente d'impression...et c'est tout !
Plus de ventilateurs, le silence est revenu.


----------



## Lastrada (28 Janvier 2009)

rolanxo a dit:


> un certain macinside






Nan rien.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (28 Janvier 2009)

Oui c'est aussi un classic cette file d'attente pour le ventillo


----------



## G.rom (29 Janvier 2009)

Essaie peut être de réinstaller la combo 10.5.6


----------



## Lastrada (29 Janvier 2009)

Essaye de lancer un hardware test


----------



## Nicofieu (29 Janvier 2009)

rolanxo a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un macbookpro depuis fin 2006, 2,33 ghz intel core 2 duo, 2g ram.
> 
> ...



ah ben CA ALORS !!!

ca fait 4j que mon ventilo tourne à plein gaz, je cherche comme un malade depuis 4j et je viens de lire ceci...j'avais une impression en attente, je l'ai supprimé et fini, plus rien, plus de ventilo !

Je te remercie, j'aurais jamais imaginé qu'une bétise pareille soit la cause d'autant de tracas...c'est d'ailleurs complètement incompréhensible et totalement hallucinant ! :mouais:


----------

